# 'Thin Placenta'



## Sequin (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi
I wonder if you can help.  I had my 20 week scan today and everything was fine, all measurements falling within the range.
At the end though she did comment that my placenta seem thin and that it would be a good idea to come back for a growth scan at 28weeks.  This what she wrote on the scan summary:
'placenta appears thin covering a large area of the posterior wall of the uterus, likely to be normal variant, however growth scan booked for 28 weeks to check normal growth.
Have you come across this before, is this something I should be worried about? She did say this was just an observation and that I was not to worry, but its playing on my mind.   
Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it does happen sometimes, the growth scan will just check that the placenta is functioning ok, but it sounds to be at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

